# Best Way to Store Rods On a Smaller Boat?



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a 14 aluminum boat with 3 bench seats and a 6hp Johnson. I really like the boat but I am having a problem with not having enough room. This is only an issue when I have a buddy with all his stuff along with me. Im sure I am not the only one with this problem. I guess the easy answer is to get a bigger boat but I dont want to do that. Well actually I do want a bigger boat but its not gonna happen.

My main problem is where to put my rods when out fishing. I usually have 3maybe 4 extra rods that Im not fishing with and they always seem to be in the way. Does anyone have any suggestions on the best way to store my rods so they dont get in the way? If you have a 12 to 14 what do you do with your extra rods when you have another person with you? Thanks in advance.

-Randallbob


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

you learn to take less rods and change baits more often, you just don,t have enough room.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Try a rod rack that stores them sideways above your bench seats maybe? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a 14 ft jon boat that I removed the middle bench seat and built a raised deck. It gives me storage under the deck for rods and gear. I understand this might not be possible for you but the one thing i recommend is rod gloves. They are a mess cover that you slip on your rods. They really protect the rod and keep them from tangling. They are a must in a small aluminum boat with a rod locker. money well spent


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Store them vertical.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Vertically like this after putting in a pedestal mount:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...t+rod+holder&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

Take a small enough cooler so you can fit you and your buddy's stuff in it to limit you to 1 cooler.I freeze 1" of water in the bottom and throw it back into the deepfreeze after i'm done. The size that'll fit a 12 pk is about perfect on my boat. A lot of people like to take a huge tacklebox full of stuff they'll never use,so try to get that buddy to downsize.

I troll most of the time,so I supply vertually everything but food and drink and that keeps down most of the unwanted items.


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Randelbob,
I was in the same situation. I was luckey enough to come across aluminum tube that i cut and mounted for vertical storage. Looks great and functions amazing. Ill post images tomorrow. 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 13 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 5 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## ox48 (Jun 23, 2012)

Rod holders. I mounted on side of my boot
Work great

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks to all who replied. I was thinking of storing them vertical but I can't decide where to actually mount the holder. Maybe the back corner. I'll work something out.


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

Forgot to mention this... drew7997, I'd like to see what you cam up with. Look forward to your pics.

-Randy


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

ox48 said:


> Rod holders. I mounted on side of my boot
> Work great
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


This is what I do. I have six rod holders on my 12' john boat but I normally only take 2-3 rods with me.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

I did use rod holders on the side to hold them. After investing in a few rods, needed more space. 

This image is where the middle row seating would be. I took the tubes, used a cutoff wheel on grinder to cut out the long runs and used sand paper to clean up the edges. I just need a piece of square aluminum to finish the look. 










From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 13 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 5 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Drew's set up looks beautiful, and I understand that storing them vertically takes up less horizontal room in the boat, but ...... all I can think is, it's a tangle waiting to happen when a back cast ends up getting caught in the rods. Even worse possibly broken rods when the rod being cast collides with one of the stored rods. There also could be clearance problem if you fish around the shore and have over hanging trees. 

Again ..... it looks like Drew did a beautiful job .... it's that personally I see problems. I'd try and come up with some kind of horizontal rod rack. But that's just me.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Your more apt to break a rod by stepping on it in such a tight space.


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks bassbme. 
Me or Jason has hit the rods yet. Been there all season thus far and had 8 trips with them. If you know that they are there, no problems. Its the perfect place for both front and rear fisherman. Side arm, overhand, does not matter. I personally think the guy in front is more in the way than those rods! Lol

The pic is from the front seat looking aft (rear). 
I used velcro cable straps to keep the rods in while driving too. Never had a problem yet. We will see over time with uv rays and use. 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 13 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 5 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice rod holders. They do the job.


drew7997 said:


> I did use rod holders on the side to hold them. After investing in a few rods, needed more space.
> 
> This image is where the middle row seating would be. I took the tubes, used a cutoff wheel on grinder to cut out the long runs and used sand paper to clean up the edges. I just need a piece of square aluminum to finish the look.
> 
> ...


----------



## ox48 (Jun 23, 2012)

What size pipe did you use?


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

dnavarroj said:


> Nice rod holders. They do the job.


Thanks dnavarroj. I appreciate it. 



ox48 said:


> What size pipe did you use?


1 1/2id for all but bait caster. Used 1 3/4.
From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 13 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 5 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------

